# new room for pictures ?????



## edgar (Jun 24, 2009)

what about a nice shiney new room just for pictures. So members can put up pic's of there cars, new wheels and mod's eg. it might also cut down on photoshop reqests if all pictures where stored under one roof!!!

a quick search might find a picture of them new wheels your thinking about on another members car eg.

what do you think might be handy


----------

